

Metagame Productivity Boost: Stats and Charts - moconnor
http://yieldthought.com/post/6070927890/metagame-productivity-boost-stats-and-charts

======
arapidhs
"I started optimizing my workflow with various scripts and tools"

The stats are nice but i 'd like to read about the optimizations and changes
to the workflow that lead to performance boost.

